# Hewes flats boat project



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So last year I purchased a 1994 hewes flats boat from bananabob. Super nice guy and a great boat. We caught tons of fish and all in all had a great time. Me and my wife purchased it together. After some time on the water we decided we would give it the love it deserves. So here begins our little project. I have tons of pics so far and I know this is an introductions thread so if I break and rules as far as posting goes correct me.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

View attachment 6862
View attachment 6863
View attachment 6864
View attachment 6865


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

The boat is currently at huckins yaht in Jacksonville FL. It is pretty much getting the royal treatment making it like new front of the cap came off and a new tank is going inowhere too. While the cap was off I gelcoated the anchor locker.

So far the poling platform has been reworked all holes filled and then coated.I also did the fiberglass work on the top. The boat was completely stripped down. New wiring batteries fuel lines pretty much everything is getting done. I even milled a new switch plate that will match the seafoam green. So here's some pics
View attachment 6869
View attachment 6870
View attachment 6871
View attachment 6872
View attachment 6873
View attachment 6874
View attachment 6875
View attachment 6876
View attachment 6877
View attachment 6878


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Room full of new parts waiting to go on. Full led new batteries trim tabs new birdsall marine seat everything waiting for when the boat comes back. Even wrapped the steering wheel myself haha
View attachment 6879
View attachment 6880
View attachment 6879


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

View attachment 6937
going to make the ride a little more comfy


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome job bringing an old sled back to life! Nice and slimy too!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I know my hewes will need this some day and I'm not looking forward to it. They are worth the effort though.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

It's getting there. Tank should be ready this week then I'll put it in and plumb it. Once the caps back on then it will be starting to come together. I'm doing all the wiring and as much as I can before hand to speed up the process once I get it back. A lot of work and a lot of stainless hardware


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Any plans on re powering? I would love a new yamaha SHO.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Haha yeah you and me both. However the motor runs great after having had some work don't to it. Only reason I would need to repo were would be weight. I would like the rear to sag less but it's not that bad. After a new control box the motor runs well. Not sure what kinda speed I should be getting but I have hit 45 fully loaded. I'm hoping it gets a little more pep after the boats finished and I do things like plugs filter ect try and get a little more pep out of it. I'm not even positive if it has the ideal prop. Oh hey guys quick question too. So when I put in my new tank is the tank grounded? How does the grounding work I thought everything grounded to the batteries


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Awesome ride man! Love those boats. Most impressive thing so far in this thread is that your wife is cool with the platform being in the hallway. She's a keeper!

Edit to add. Up to you but I would have anytide or Austin move this to the bragging section. It'll get a lot more exposure to other folks restoring etc... May get a few pointers or ideas from some of the great craftsmen on this board.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

She doesn't mine she understands she's even helping with the project guess who I recruited to take off the hatches with all the 6-32s lol. I wouldn't mind the thread moved whatever you guys think


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Bump because I'm so ready for my tank to get done so I can start making progress


View attachment 7256


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If that Yamaha works why change it. 45 is plenty fast 
I love those boats. My mechanic has a "90 Hewes that he's selling
Thanks for the photos


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone on here have a lapstrake hewes need some input on the hatches. I want a nice clean way for them to stay open when I open them. Wondering if anyone has done anything like this before had strut or the folding spring. They had aircraft cable before but wasn't a big fan, when the wind blew they still closed


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Gemlux friction hinges


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll check them out but I cleaned all the original hinges to reuse by the way read all 28 pages of your boat build this morning dude wow


LWalker said:


> Gemlux friction hinges


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Finally progress tank came and I got time to put it in before vacation so the rest can get done while I'm away.

Also sneak peak at the color had them spray my switch plate I milled to match the hull. Imy digging it
View attachment 7305
View attachment 7306
View attachment 7307
View attachment 7308


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

View attachment 7311


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

excellent boat. im a huge fan of the old lappys. work looks excellent so far. keep us posted


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

When you want a custom look/too cheap to buy shiny new handles
View attachment 7556
View attachment 7557


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LWalker said:


> Gemlux friction hinges


Looked those up and I'm going to contact the company. I'd like to put it on my front deck lid which weighs a ton. These look easier than pistons


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Looked those up and I'm going to contact the company. I'd like to put it on my front deck lid which weighs a ton. These look easier than pistons


My problem is the price almost 30 bucks a hinge dang


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Redlig said:


> So when I put in my new tank is the tank grounded? How does the grounding work I thought everything grounded to the batteries


There is a ground connection to the float for the fuel gauge which grounds the tank.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Redlig said:


> My problem is the price almost 30 bucks a hinge dang


Mine were $22 plus 35% off using THT35OFF coupon code. See the last post of my build thread in my signature.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

LWalker said:


> Mine were $22 plus 35% off using THT35OFF coupon code. See the last post of my build thread in my signature.


Tried the coupon didnt work for me for some reason....either way putting the ol dremel to work and using paracord. Hard to tell a differance in the pic but a couple minutes for the initial polish and huge differance. Might do a second possibly a third well see. Honestly i feel more acomplished anyway. Trying hard to preserve as much as i can. New hinges are nice (if within my budget) but want to keep the hewes as original as possible and on a budget. By the way dude read your entire thread. I wish i was a wood worker instead of a metal worker...most of my budget went to fiberglass and paint
View attachment 7615
View attachment 7616
View attachment 7617


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So im on "vacation" in new jersey doing some remodeling of my inlaws house while my boats pretty much done. Not being there to start the assembly is killing me ugh. I have to order a little more wire and a few other odds and ends. So i have been trying to order a trim piece for a log time. Everyone wanted a lot to ship it being a 20ft piece. Finally order it from west marine ship to store figured you guys would get a kick out of how i got it home. Got the new rod tubes and Also got a couple of these cup holders too insanely strong
View attachment 7854
View attachment 7853
View attachment 7852


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Top is glassed on...doesnt seem like much but its one step closer. Also got the console back the outside looks brand new and to freshen things up on the inside i used the extra gelcoat from the tank area. Cleaning sanding and bam nice and clean and uh newish lol


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Any idea of what a new hard rub rail will cost? Mine is shot.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a vinyl one from tacomarine i think it was around 200 


RunningOnEmpty said:


> Any idea of what a new hard rub rail will cost? Mine is shot.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Got a little done this evening


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

A little eletrical work and finally things are starting to work. Fuse box wired up to a 12 adapter so i dont have to lug the battery around


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Everything is looking fantastic! Absolutely love the switch plate. What are you doing about the non skid? I'm hoping to refurbish my lappy in a few months, and I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

KnotHome said:


> Everything is looking fantastic! Absolutely love the switch plate. What are you doing about the non skid? I'm hoping to refurbish my lappy in a few months, and I'm looking for ideas.


I think they are doing medium corse awlgrip

And thanks its taking forever but starting ti make real progress


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey guys. So tomorrow i get back in town and can finally see my boat and the progress. Anyway to avoid starting a new thread i have a question for you guys i was wondering.......so i want to line the bottom of my hatches. I looked into dri dek and aside from the cost it looks like a great idea. However i kinda want something that will keep crates and what not from sliding around. Figured maybe carpet but if water gets in then its like my stuffs sitting in a sponge. Also what do you guys do with your anchors? The front hull is a v so a bucket does not sit well. Im almost thinking about using one of the flat hatches. The next option is the more expensive and time consuming one. Which is make a mould then at my work i can just vacume for a v shaped bucket for the anchor to rest in so its not hitting newly geled glass or my new tank.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I see dri dek used a lot, but didn't realize it was that expensive until just now. What about do it yourself, roll on truck bed liner? You can get it in different colors. 
I'm trying to decide what to do with my anchor as well. I was considering making a 2 section box our of Starboard for it and my trolling motor batteries that would fit in the front.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Duragrid marine mats are about 1/2 the cost of DriDek and very similar. The non-slip marine mat squares are pliable and easy to cut to fit.

I've lined hatches on two skiffs now and it's held up well.

http://duragrid.com/inorder.html


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Looking into it now quite a bit cheaper than dri dek looks like a good idea.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Progrsss so far


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Bottom paint started and its off the trailer

While it was off did new tires painted the fenders and wheels and also new carpet. A few new bolts in the trailer tightening some a few new wheel studs and nuts Nothing crazy or fancy just trying to spruce it up a little. Cant have a cool boat and crummy trailer.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Did your hull have any spots that warped from sitting on the trailer bunks?


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Did your hull have any spots that warped from sitting on the trailer bunks?


Not that i saw. I looked over the whole bottom. Why is it a common issue?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great job on a classic line


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Great job on a classic line


Thanks i appreciate it im trying


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Redlig said:


> Not that i saw. I looked over the whole bottom. Why is it a common issue?


It happens if the hull hangs off the trailer too far for a very long time.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It happens if the hull hangs off the trailer too far for a very long time.


Ah gotcha it was pretty well supported bunks run all the way to the transom. Im not sure if it has sat for too long on the trailer. I know it hasnt with me id have to ask banannabob if i wanted any better background on it before i had it


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Redlig said:


> Ah gotcha it was pretty well supported bunks run all the way to the transom. Im not sure if it has sat for too long on the trailer. I know it hasnt with me id have to ask banannabob if i wanted any better background on it before i had it


My transom hangs off the bunks pretty bad. Debating on buying a new trailer soon?


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My transom hangs off the bunks pretty bad. Debating on buying a new trailer soon?


Could you move the winch a little more forward to get the boat more onto the bunks?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Redlig said:


> Could you move the winch a little more forward to get the boat more onto the bunks?


I do have some room to move forward. Adding some more bunks would help to distribute all the weight better as well.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So I have a rope and carabiner on my trailer as a type of safety when hauling just in case the winch breaks. Anyway so while I'm out of town stuck in a hotel room I decided to make a new one. It turned out pretty cool looking


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Redlig said:


> So I have a rope and carabiner on my trailer as a type of safety when hauling just in case the winch breaks. Anyway so while I'm out of town stuck in a hotel room I decided to make a new one. It turned out pretty cool looking
> View attachment 9607


That looks awesome! What knots or whatever you call it did you use? I would love to look it up on youtube and practice some. I can think of a ton of uses for something like that!


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

bryson said:


> That looks awesome! What knots or whatever you call it did you use? I would love to look it up on youtube and practice some. I can think of a ton of uses for something like that!


I make tons of stuff with it. There is probably a mile of paracord on my boat. I wrapped parts of the poling platform console handles my home made stake out pole steering wheel and a few other things. But in that pic that's called the king cobra. Basically a cobra braid then do another cobra braid over the original one


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Got the boat back and started rigging here's some sneak peak shots...


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

After a couple long days


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

She is looking great! I just read the whole thread. I can appreciate a refurbish job like this for sure!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Your new Hewes logos and FL#s are on the way.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh!! That looks great!


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

bananabob said:


> Your new Hewes logos and FL#s are on the way.


Thanks Bob. Motor is getting out back on as I type this. Cant wait to see it come together. Got off work and started working on this


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Finished it up today


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

A little under the console seat shelf im working on for battery electronics


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Well put the motor on, steering cable and steering arm didn't have enough room so the motor was pulled back off and the transom is getting trimmer then repainted. Im so close ugh I hate delays.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Teaser shot


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Redlig said:


> Teaser shot


That's a cool para cord wheel. Been wanting to do it to mine but my part time job has become full time and I need to clean it up after the winter of sitting under a cover
Can't wait to see your boat finished


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## FishermanSailor (Jul 24, 2016)

Houston...We have splash down!!! Nice job!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! I've been going through my lappy too, doing a complete rewire/redesign of the wiring, redoing all the plumbing, and fixing a few stripped out threads and whatnot, so I've been keeping an eye on your thread as well.

Glad to see yours back on the water!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work! Looks awesome!


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks guys still a lot of work to be done but getting it ready for memorial day was the goal


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

Long thread, but well worth the read.......awesome job!


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Well the time has come...I've had the boat a while now and have been using it as it and even though I really love it....


ITS TIME TO REPOWER!!!!

I'm superpumped, during the past couple years between a new job moving and parts slowly needing to be replaced. Well I've come to the point where I've decided I'm keeping it FOR GOOD. So far on order is a,

white suzuki df90
Hydraulic steering
Rhodan 24v white trolling motor
White powerpole blade
Power pole transom mount 
All new electrical components
Adding more lighting 
Adding audio
Removed poling platform
moved all batteries to under the console
On board charger
A lot of new odds and ends...

Trying to get as much done before the new motor arrives. Im so excited. My dad also repowered and got a powerpole on his maverick aswell. I found a pic of when mine was "done" with my dads boat behind it. (Both before repower) I told him when Mines done well have to recreate that pic.







I really hope I did banannabob proud on this one. Years ago when I picked it up he had to think I was just some punk kid haha.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

And so it begins


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Well I got everything installed I'll snap a pic of it on tomorrow in the light. It's been so wet here I ca t hardly take a pic it's raining so often


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Also got a powerpole transom mount new underwater transom lights and did some new switches with black acrylic. I'm 6 foot 2 and my knees tend to hit the rocker switches. They are also lighted while I was at it I also installed a light inside the console which helps even in the day time


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So I decided to upgrade my gps/depth finder. I know the simrad cruise isn't the most luxurious however it will suit me well. I need depth gps and didn't want a touch screen. Seems like a good fit...however physically it did not fit very well. I have no idea what helm I am going to get with the new motor and to play it safe I mocked up a new mount just to see how it looked. What do you guys think


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Also just realized....i guess it's not a microskiff


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Progress is slow but I did get the mount back from powdercoat and I got a couple goodies in the mail


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Decided while I wait on the outboard I'd pull the paracord wrap off my steering wheel since it stained and dryrotted....well kinda glad I did looks pretty slick. Also added a pass through for the simrad power and transducer cables

The dealer did say motors are starting to show up so that's hopeful...I've waited so long I've talked myself in and out of getting a 90 thinking should I have got the 70 yatta yatta I'm just nervous it will sit too low however the math adds up so we shall see once it comes in. This is so long overdue I just want to get back on the water haha


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I got the email today my 90 finally came in and I'm dropping it off for repower on tuesday


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Redlig said:


> View attachment 6937
> going to make the ride a little more comfy


Nice job! Love bringing a classic back to life


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Dropped it off today...can't wait to get it back


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Some teaser shots


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Now for the discouraging part...I can not tilt any further because it makes contact with fiberglass. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't still below the boat. sooooo now last step it getting that cut out and repaired and repairing the dings in the keel.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Finally in the water. Got the first 3 hours of break in done


----------



## Bonefisher16MIA (Nov 28, 2021)

Redlig said:


> I got the email today my 90 finally came in and I'm dropping it off for repower on tuesday


Did restore your hewes completely , if so who restored it? I have a bonefisher 16 I’m looking to restore


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Bonefisher16MIA said:


> Did restore your hewes completely , if so who restored it? I have a bonefisher 16 I’m looking to restore


Huckins did the paint and Glasswork, dell marine did the repower. I did everything else


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sharp looking! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Fantastic work!


----------

